# perch colored cranks



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

do any of u guys have luck on perch colord crankbaits. alot of my husky jerks have a perch pattern on it. i hav a few with a shad pattern.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Those worked nicely for me last year. Not as well this year for unknown reasons. What I did notice is the brightness of the coloration and not mearly that it was a perch mattered a lot with that bait. Bright worked a few years back and a more natural tone seemed more effective last year. I caught nothing on perch baits this past year.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

perch is one of my favorite lure colors.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I caught a lot of pike on perch colors this year.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ok. i didnt know if the bass liked that color. what kinda cranks do u use


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I like rapala DT series perch cranks....


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

the older "fully painted" perch rapalas are the bomb!!!! Not the foil finish ones like they are now. What I would do for a CDJ11-P (countdown jointed 11 cm perch).


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I only use 3 different patterns for cranks. Perch is my fave by far. I use a shad if they're not hittin the perch. Lastly I carry a few rootbeer colored ones too if nothing else is working. Alot of times I get them on the rootbeer after going thru my progression of colors.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ive got a Berkley Frenzy Shallow Diver thats perch colored and it's worked pretty well for me.... heres what it looks like....but mine only has 4 stripes...its the most realistic perch colored lure ive seen IMO.... the coloring and shading is pretty close to a real perch......... the diamond finish on it is raised and its shiny....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have also had good luck on Pike with a Perch patterned Shad Rap.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I had some luck with a perch colored crank bait of mine. I mostly used it in ponds and was catchin some nice large mouth.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have one perch colored crank that slays the fish in the early spring.


----------

